# Mecklenburg Jump Foundations Parts 1.2 and 1.3



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Part 1.2: Progress to standing next to jump rather than kneeling. Of course with older dogs, they bar also goes up to full competition height. I can't do that with Jinks and so when I stand, his head tends to stay up looking at me. I tried clicking, rewarding (or luring even) earlier to try to keep his head down.

Part 1.3: Progress to rewarding away from jump so that the dog is now approaching the jump from different angles. I think this went just fine with Jinks.






And Pimg can play this game as well...  Notice with Pimg jumping competition height, it's much easier to keep her head down- jumping round rather than inverted.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Part 1.4: Sends to jump. He did ok, but I had just gotten home for lunch and let him out of his kennel. He was fairly distracted and I think I'll want to work a lot more indoors first. Also, he runs around me often which is exactly what we do when I throw the frisbee for him. So major mental note there that I need to work on line ups!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

He sure is a cute little thing. How old is he? Jerry Lee was supposed to be a frisbee dog and does the run around but he decided he liked agility better.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

He's 7 months old if you can believe it! I updated my signature here a day or two ago, but apparently it didn't stick. That's odd...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love his name in your signature line!

High Jinks vom Neuanfang - DOB 9/12 (Gotchya Day: 1/23/2013) agility superstar in training ​


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

He's so fun, MRL. I can see as he gets older that his work ethic is really sprouting! I have to pretty much force him to take breaks because when we start training he LOVES it. He wants to keep going... 

I love his jumping; it's so fluid and effortless. It's interesting to see the difference between Pimg and Jinks in this respect. Pimg is a good jumper, no doubt. But Jinks can jump without trying it seems. It's kind of different from Mrs. K's "MaDeuce" who has the classic Malinois "springs in the legs." Jinks can't yet jump vertically like MaDeuce, but his ability to jump while in motion (like running to the couch and jumping on) is just so graceful. Well, I suppose this agility jump foundation stuff is pretty much vertical jumping. It's just neat you know... He doesn't jump like a GSD, that's for sure. I'm loving it!!

-His frisbee stuff is awesome!
-His jump foundation work is coming along great!
-He starts tracking class tonight
-He's going to a puppy agility class next week (not sure when the class officially starts; whenever my instructor is ready, I guess)
-He'll start herding classes as soon as the sheep are old enough (my agility instructor's husband does agility, but his heart is in herding. He'll be our trainer- how sweet is that!?)
-And I plan on messing with flyball at some point.

He's so much fun!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Getting a new pup is SO MUCH FUN and can see you have jumped in with both feet. It's always so crazy how differently we raise each new puppy we get.

GOOD LUCK! Looks like you'll be running with the Border Collies, right? Do you think he'll be over 22" ? Though he looks like he will be able to keep up


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

He's between 20 and 21" tall right now. I can't get him to hold still long enough for a proper measurement. (Which is funny because when I had read other people say that in the past, I always though: how hard could it really be? But no- I _can't_ get him to hold still LOL!) He's at 40.2 pounds as of last week.

So yep, he'll definitely break 22", I'm sure. My hope is that those BCs will be trying to keep up with him. :rofl: (No pressure though. I was thinking with as much as he likes frisbee that he wouldn't enjoy agility. But he seems to be taking to it just fine for now.)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You kidding, you and he will be agility SUPER STARS! The whole play/prey drive is exactly what you want for any sport.

Hopefully he tugs as well as he chases


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You kidding, you and he will be agility SUPER STARS! The whole play/prey drive is exactly what you want for any sport.
> 
> Hopefully he tugs as well as he chases


That's very kind of you to say! It's no secret I wanted another agility dog. But I'm trying HARD to not put pressure on him with this. As of this point, he seems to just enjoy working with me no matter what. So hopefully that desire sticks around!

Actually- he does _not_ tug as good as he chases. In fact, he's a very light tugger. It's on my list of a billion other things to be working on... :crazy: :surrender: :hammer:


----------

